# Zotac GeForce RTX 2080 AMP Extreme 8 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2018)

Zotac's RTX 2080 AMP Extreme has the highest GPU clock of all RTX 2080 cards released so far, and its memory is overclocked, too. The VRM has been massively upgraded, featuring a total of 20 phases! Unlike previous cards, the AMP Extreme has Samsung memory, which overclocks much better than Micron.

*Show full review*


----------



## kastriot (Nov 21, 2018)

Nice review BTW founders edition is crap comparing to Zotac so it deserves 100$ more.


----------



## M2B (Nov 21, 2018)

Seems like asus is the only one that truly delivered.


----------



## ZeroFM (Nov 21, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Nice review BTW founders edition is crap comparing to Zotac so it deserves 100$ more.


Read info dude ...
nvidia ref 2080 35db vs zotac 2080 36db
nvidia ref 2080 72c    vs zotac 2080 84c
bigger , louder , hotter , higher price = fail


----------



## kastriot (Nov 21, 2018)

ZeroFM said:


> Read info dude ...
> nvidia ref 2080 35db vs zotac 2080 36db
> nvidia ref 2080 72c    vs zotac 2080 84c
> bigger , louder , hotter , higher price = fail



Bigger=Win but bad if you have mini me desktop
Louder=if you are bat or have OCD
Hotter=Ofc it's oced to max
Price=Right in the place


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2018)

Zotac should of gone with a chunky 3 slot cooler with this card IMO. If they are selling it above the price of other 2080's then they could of been that one boutique one that demanded a higher price...


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm not gonna trust another amp extreme from Zotac after the overpriced garbage that I bought, see my thread below.

On top of those problems, the fan bearings have started wearing out now so they make a very irritating noise and it's out of warranty. Buy a decent brand like MSI or Asus instead.

I don't care how well it does in reviews, these problems aren't worth it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...sive-zotac-gtx-1080-amp-extreme-cards.233102/


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2018)

$900? you would be better off spending $99 more and buying EVGA 2080 ti barbones card for $999. 

these companies love nub buyers though so i can't blame them for squeezing them dry i guess


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 21, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Bigger=Win but bad if you have mini me desktop
> Louder=if you are bat or have OCD
> Hotter=Ofc it's oced to max
> Price=Right in the place


No. Just no... rtx cards are already bad value for the money.  Overspending over that and get the four negatives above is just insult to injury


----------



## Mistral (Nov 21, 2018)

"Priced at $900, the AMP Extreme is quite expensive. That's a $100 increase over the Founders Edition, and $150 more than the cheapest RTX 2080 that you can find. There's no way the 5% additional performance due to overclock can justify that"...

Proceeds to give it a "Highly Recommended" prize..!


----------



## Lightning (Nov 21, 2018)

Just ignore the stamps, Mistral. The whole review is enough to inform you on the grade the products really deserve.


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 21, 2018)

"... the AMP Extreme has Samsung memory, which overclocks much better than Micron."

It also doesn't catch fire.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2018)

i mean... nuff' said?  just spend $99 more? how did this earn highly recommended award?


----------



## bug (Nov 21, 2018)

Quite a lot of engineering went into this one (not the first time for Zotac). But man the power draw is through the roof. It basically catches up to the Vega64.


----------



## raptori (Nov 22, 2018)

Usual zotac , big , bulky , bad temps .


----------



## bug (Nov 22, 2018)

raptori said:


> Usual zotac , big , bulky , bad temps .


It's the highest clocked 2080 so far. Were you expecting low profile and passive cooling?
You can always limit TDP yourself if you want more quiet, but if they sold the cards TDP limited there would be no guarantee you could do the reverse. And I'm not saying this is the card everyone should get. Just that I don't see a need to bash it.


----------



## raptori (Nov 22, 2018)

bug said:


> It's the highest clocked 2080 so far. Were you expecting low profile and passive cooling?
> You can always limit TDP yourself if you want more quiet, but if they sold the cards TDP limited there would be no guarantee you could do the reverse. And I'm not saying this is the card everyone should get. Just that I don't see a need to bash it.



Scratch that "Usual" as their other Zotac 20 series are good in temps ( I was referring to older models) but this particular one is bad and :

"Highest clock" !! by how much ? 2-3% if you compare it with others like GIGABYTE yet it's 15 degrees hotter and 10 degrees hotter than Nvidia FE,  the whole OC and those extra manufacture boost are nothing at this performance level.


----------



## bug (Nov 22, 2018)

raptori said:


> Scratch that "Usual" as their other Zotac 20 series are good in temps ( I was referring to older models) but this particular one is bad and :
> 
> "Highest clock" !! by how much ? 2-3% if you compare it with others like GIGABYTE yet it's 15 degrees hotter and 10 degrees hotter than Nvidia FE,  the whole OC and those extra manufacture boost are nothing at this performance level.


Well, yes. When you clock that high, it's expected 2-3% higher clocks to draw an additional 10% power (and increase the heat output accordingly). Just look how this works for Polaris or Vega.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 23, 2018)

$900 asking price is kinda too high for a card that's essentially sharing the same PCB as the reference cards. (I think) Not that exciting of a difference over reference too.


----------



## bug (Nov 23, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> $900 asking price is kinda too high for a card that's essentially sharing the same PCB as the reference cards. (I think) Not that exciting of a difference over reference too.


Imho $900 is way too high for any consumer video card. But in this case we're paying less for the card itself and more for that gigantic GPU. Still sucks.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 23, 2018)

@bug not just the extra weight but also those RGB LEDs that controls by a rather not-so-stable software suite.


----------



## EvilCrytter (Nov 24, 2018)

Buildzoid from Actually Hardcore Overclocking just did a PCB analysis of this card. It's NOT a 16 phase VRM. It's an 8 phase with pairs of the components in parallel for each phase.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 24, 2018)

Mistral said:


> "Priced at $900, the AMP Extreme is quite expensive. That's a $100 increase over the Founders Edition, and $150 more than the cheapest RTX 2080 that you can find. There's no way the 5% additional performance due to overclock can justify that"...
> 
> Proceeds to give it a "Highly Recommended" prize..!



*SAMANOSUKAE ! *


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2018)

EvilCrytter said:


> Buildzoid from Actually Hardcore Overclocking just did a PCB analysis of this card. It's NOT a 16 phase VRM. It's an 8 phase with pairs of the components in parallel for each phase.


Depends on how you prefer to prefer to define 'phase'


----------



## EvilCrytter (Nov 24, 2018)

Did you watch the video? 

The controller for the VRM can output a maximum of 8 PWM signals. There are no signal doublers on the card. The 16 mosfets (well, smart power stages in this case) are switched on and off in pairs. It's an 8 phase.


----------



## fakhar362 (Feb 18, 2019)

Did no one else notice that the provided temps table is for the Zotac 2080 Ti and not the Zotac 2080?


----------



## kucki (Jul 24, 2019)

Zotac also comes with a 5 year warranty. I would probably only buy either Gigabyte 4 years or EVGA and buy longer warranty if you plan to use this GPU for more than 3 years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 24, 2019)

fakhar362 said:


> View attachment 116691
> 
> Did no one else notice that the provided temps table is for the Zotac 2080 Ti and not the Zotac 2080?




temps can be a bit deciving, seriously, all you have to do is make a custom fan curve in msia fterburner and you can shave off another 10 celsius easy.  so what if its a little louder, yawn


----------

